# Anybody in GTA have a hootershooter?



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

:set1_thinking:
55 views, I am not alone who needs nock tuning with a machine


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

lain:
nobody want to make some bucks?
I believe me better start building one shooting machine otherwise this nock-group tuning job will never be done........


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

you have one big guns


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> you have one big guns


Yes I had one, I regret selling the original hootershooter but I was heading for work to Winnipeg and didn't know at that time Im gonna last there only one winter  
Building a new one as we read this, all the material is in house just waiting for some precision parts from a machine shop.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

did you get one yet


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

Hooter Shooter? What is that a camera you take into a strip bar?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope, owl gun. 
12 ga, #4 shot, with a flashlight mounted under the barrel for night shooting.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

:ear: you just reminded me I haven't been in a sb since they banned the smokers :shocked:

:set1_thinking:

:tsk:

:beat:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

ycb was supposed to get one.not sure if they have it yet though.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one.... But im not in GTA


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

XXX_Shooter said:


> I have one.... But im not in GTA


You don't have one - you ARE one.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

XXX_Shooter said:


> I have one.... But im not in GTA


for those that don't know.could you explain what can be done with it.thanks


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> for those that don't know.could you explain what can be done with it.thanks


I am missing a convenience for sorting out the best grouping arrows without me shooting them, any other bow tuning I have built other tools, like a draw board or a bow press or a DFC in example. 
It happened many times to me, and believe I am not an isolated case, after any better tournament my arrows need refletching or nock replacement or they got abuse a bit heavier and just not scoring well anymore, but a next weekend is again somewhere some interesting game...need to fix the arrows, need to test those arrows in minimum time possible.
I may have time during incoming days but I may be tired or mentally off for shooting tight groups and monitoring-sorting arrows, so the shooting machine can do that job without the human error....
Also, even with most expensive brand new boxed shafts costing several hundreds of green $$$, the total cost for fully assembled arrows is just "priceless". Then we have found not a full dozen arrows will necessarily hit the higher scores, need a lot of time and attention and dedication to make a best flying selection, the best grouping arrows are for tournaments the less accurate fliers we may use for everyday practice and we buy one more boxed set and the game just goes on... 
The best shooting machine I knew was a SpotHogg hootershooter, not cheap to buy but I can say it was very educational playing with it, in many aspects. I have learned a lot about a science properly spining the arrows to any given bow, what the altering the cables means on POI, what the altering the cam timing means and how that effects the draw powerstroke, also holding and gripping the bow without a torque... 
There are some very similar to a hootershooter - working clones on the market but most of them are South of the border, unfortunately XXX is far East from me otherwise I would be hanging on your back all the time  
Nobody chimed in from GTA, ycb had the purchase approved once but seeing no interested parties there, so I am building one machine now from scratch.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Big thanks to Robert Ulrich for bringing his hooter shooter to ycb today. Now I know what it's for.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a problem cheaplaughs. I am glad we were able to get those couple of fliers dialed in.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

did I just missed the day? :sad:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

you did....you did.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DssBB said:


> you did....you did.


THX, thats fine, I am using the arrows what I've got at this time, but after next weekend Field game in LKA I will have more time to assemble the parts I collect them all finally....


----------

